# How do you clean your grill grate?



## TheCook (Aug 16, 2007)

How do you clean your grill grate between uses?  What I do is after I dump my chimney, I put the grate back on and close the lid for a little while so all the grease and grime heats up.  Then I scrub with a standard grill brush and then whipe with a wet paper towel?

Is there a better way?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 16, 2007)

I use one of *THESE*!  Best grill cleaner I've ever owned and will be the last one I'll ever need.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 16, 2007)

I use a Monster Grill Brush...kind of like the one Raichlen uses but I got mine at a supply store...heat grill to 500* and scrape...then after cooking do another burn off...let cool and scrape again.  Same thing for the charcoal grills in my life!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 16, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I use a Monster Grill Brush...kin of like the one Raichlen uses but I got mine at a supply store...heat grill to 500* and scrape...then after cooking do another burn off...let cool and scrape again.  Same thing for the charcoal grills in my life!



Same thing!!!


----------



## Rob D. (Aug 16, 2007)

most of the time i use my old propane bbq burner...put grates on, cover with foil, brush after 10 minutes or so....in a pinch, i'll put the grate on the lit chimney starter and brush

Rob


----------



## Unity (Aug 16, 2007)

You're supposed to clean them?!   

--John  8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Yell "Michele Clean the Grill!!!!!"
 

Like that would fly.
 :roll: 

Start a spark, heat her up, rub her down real good and apply some oil. The grill too. hahahaha


----------



## TheCook (Aug 16, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> You're supposed to clean them?!
> 
> --John  8)


LOL


Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 16, 2007)

Put 1/2 onion on a long fork and rub it on the grill....cleans and seasons...


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 16, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Put 1/2 onion on a long fork and rub it on the grill....cleans and seasons...


Really? :scratch


----------



## TheCook (Aug 16, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Put 1/2 onion on a long fork and rub it on the grill....cleans and seasons...



I remember an old buddy of mine use to do that.  Not only did it clean it but smelled really good!


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 16, 2007)

_See, I told you!!!  [smilie=a_bigteeth.gif] _


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 16, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> _See, I told you!!!  [smilie=a_bigteeth.gif] _


I believed you I just never heard of it  
Learn something new every day


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 17, 2007)

For the cast iron bar grates on my grill:

Before cooking -- heat the grates to very hot, brush then oil then repeat both.  The oil softens and lubricates the crud, making the brush work more effectively.  Of course, it also helps protect against oxidation and keeps food from sticking to the grates.  

After cooking -- while the grates are still hot, brush, then oil, then brush.  Allow to cool slowly.  

Near terminally gunked up grates can be cleaned in the oven on the "self clean" cycle.  Try and get as much crud off as you can before doing this.  Otherwise there' ll be heap much smoke in the kitchen -- not to mention a very angry woman.

Rich


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 18, 2007)

Or try to buy all stainless grills... Heat will burn everyting off anyway...For smoken I don't really do nothing except use a rag... Try the Onion!!!


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2007)

It seems like whatever you choose to do, it works -- nobody here has reported getting sick from using an inadequately cleaned grill.   

--John  8)


----------

